# 13th Annual Backcountry Gear Swap October 18, Fort Collins



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Please join us for the *13th Annual Backcountry Gear Swap* at the Fort Collins Mountain Shop!

Proceeds will benefit the local chapter of Backcountry Snowsports Alliance!

Enjoy friends, talk winter, and meet local organizations including Diamond Peaks Ski Patrol, Cameron Pass Nordic Rangers, Colorado Avalanche Information Center, and others...

Look for other winter festival activities all week….
*
LET IT SNOW!!!!
*


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

*The 13th Annual Gear Swap is fast approaching! *

We need volunteers to make this event a big success for the Backcountry community!! 

Get a chance to preview the gear that is going to be sold by donating some of your time to help with the swap. We are currently looking for volunteers to help with the time slots below: 

Oct 18th 7-9am: Setting up 

Oct 18th 9-12am: Working Swap 

Oct 18th 12-Close: Working Swap 

Oct 18th 4-7pm: Tearing down 

If none of these times work for your schedule we also need help putting up posters around town, handing out fliers, distributing fliers, etc. 

* LET IT SNOW!!*


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

*The 13th Annual Gear Swap is fast approaching!*


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

*Lots of great stuff going on this week....

Wed (Oct 15) 6:30pm: Avalanche Awareness by **Ethan Greene, Director of the CAIC 

Thur (Oct 16) 6:30pm: 80's ski video and costume social hour

Sat (Oct 18 ) 9am - 4pm: GEAR SWAP!

Let it Snow!*


----------

